# 8 year old with a hip issue now???



## Deetles (Jun 13, 2015)

My girl has had her fair share of issues....pannus, anal fistula, bursitis in front leg wrist and now when I give her a vigorous butt rub she yiped. She did show some lameness in her back leg(TOP HIP ON BACK/BUTT) a couple weeks ago but I thought she probably over did it playing with our younger great dane.

Her hips were xrayed when she was 1 and they looked really good.She is not limping on the back leg but w/ the bursitis in the front leg she has a slight limp there. 

I give her cosequin 2 tabs a day but it does not seem to be helping. I have Rimadyl but I try not to give it to her too much as I am afraid she will hurt herself worse.

I did used to give her organic turmeric w/ the pepper in her food and I don't think that did much good for her fistula/inflammation issue, however that was before she developed the bursitis.

Any hints on holistic treatments or what could be going on with that hip?

I worry that I won't have her very long with all these issues. She is also on a vet diet for her fistula which are also acting up now too. at SAYS NO proteins for her due to the fistula and allergies. I'm just not sure about anything! ????????


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

With her issues of the hip and the fistula acting up, I would suggest to check with your vet to find out what is wrong with the hip and why the fistula has acted up.


----------

